# Pandemic project



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

the Jay is one of my favorite birds !!
very nicely done.

.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks great.
I can carve but painting has me stuck. . I think I'm going have to take a class


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice carve.

We've picked up a pair of Males, and a Female this year. Beside being a bit of a bully bird, they are fun to watch. The Male and the Female ran off the inhabitants of one of our solo Martin houses, and raised a brood. Now all of them seem to have Poof…....disappeared.

In the mornings I can hear their song back in the woods though.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks good Jesse.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful work, Woody. Makes me want to try carving, but I need to find a super-simple (skill building) project.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

beautiful work.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

how did you get that blue jay to sit still while you took it's picture?


----------

